# Galveston



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Some pic's of Galveston


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Great pics WillieP*

Keep em coming


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those are fantastic!! I would love to see some more if you have any.
Billy


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*those are awesome*

Is that you flying? If so would you be against takin a feller flying for some pics? Ill pay for the rental but I have some areas Id really like to photograph. PM if interested.

Zac


----------



## bos (Feb 27, 2005)

Great pics. I started lessons 20+ years ago. Then I got custody of my two girls, and lessons went down the tubes. Loved flying............

Bos


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

No, I'm not the one flying the plane. I wish I was. I try to rent in Galveston for a week or 2 every year. I was driving past the airport one day and got the itch to go flying. There's a flying service in the terminal called P-Factor Aviation. $150 + tax for up to 3 people for 1 hour. Here's some pic's of Pirates, Jamaica, Sea Isle/Isla Del Sole and the plane and my son.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Did you get the feeling that galveston is nothing but little houses? I took a plane trip just like that a few years ago and that brought back old memories. I remember looking at all the sharks at the end of the south jetty. I wish I had a camera back then, Thanks for sharing these.


----------

